# Temperature gauge reading high



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

As the title suggests, while driving the TT yesterday I noticed the temperature was reading high and I assumed it was due to a faulty thermostat. However first thing this morning I noticed that instead of the temperature gauge being at 50 it was reading 80 as the engine warmed up the gauge rose to 110-115 and settled there. The fan didn't cut in at all. I assume the temperature sensor is Kaput or are there any other faults that can give these symptoms.

if it is the temperature sensor, is it easy to fit, what will it cost to buy ? and are they only available from Audi ?.

Your help will be appreciated

Homie


----------



## LOWTT225 (Oct 13, 2008)

MINE DONE THAT AND WAS A FAULTY DASH!!!!!!! GOT IT CHANGED FOR FREE THO


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

LOWTT225 said:


> MINE DONE THAT AND WAS A FAULTY DASH!!!!!!! GOT IT CHANGED FOR FREE THO


 

Any other opinions ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe you can check the reading by using the climate control codes... thing... I'm sure I read that somewhere. No doubt somebody more helpful will pop along with a thread where this has been discussed.


----------



## enzo200500 (Nov 8, 2008)

Courtesy of Wak's excellent site.........

http://www.wak-tt.com/climate/climatecodes.htm


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

According to Mrs H she reckons the fuel gauge isn't working either :!: Does this point to the Daspod and if so what is the score with those ?


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

sounds like it,take it to audi dealer and they should change it for free


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Mine does this as well reads high on the dashpod but climate control says 87 just need to find time to get to stealers for a replacement. :x


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

I've been doing some homework ahead of buying my first TT and most of the usual car reviewers talk about faulty temp guages giving erroneous readings like the ones you've been describing. Seems to be particularly bad on pre-01 cars. Needs a new dashpod, which is pricey.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> Needs a new dashpod, which is pricey.


Its free in the UK, although you may need to get Audi Customer Care involved.


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Well the car went into Aberdeen Audi centre this morning and they confirmed my suspicions that the dash-pod was duff. They did warn me if it was the sensors I would have to foot the bill for replacement but as it is the dash-pod it will be replaced FOC, pod is on order and will be fitted next week :mrgreen:

Result

Thanks for the help guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## WEALY (Feb 4, 2009)

My car is way out of warranty - will it still be replaced free?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

WEALY said:


> My car is way out of warranty - will it still be replaced free?


The dash pod is not done under warranty - it is a separate issue (should be FOC).......take it to your dealer and I'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised 

Hev x


----------



## Davy K (Jan 11, 2009)

Had my 51 plate 225 Dashpod replaced for free by Audi Truro 2 weeks ago.  You SHOULD be ok to get it sorted for nowt!! Oh and they got their money back by charging me £1200 for the service. x4 new tyres and new pads n discs!!! :x :x


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

I spoke to Audi customer service the other week to confirm that should the issue arise they will replace it FOC. They said it was not a known general problem with the model, but was linked to a batch of dodgy dashpods. It would only be FOC if your dashpod was from the dodgy batch. Sounds like an angle to get them out of a bill if you ask me as presumably only they will know what the batch nos. were - anyone shed any light on this one?


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

SVStu said:


> > Needs a new dashpod, which is pricey.
> 
> 
> Its free in the UK, although you may need to get Audi Customer Care involved.


In Australia, they laugh at you. Then their grins disappear and they get some massive goons to hold you down as they slowly take out your wallet and start shredding its contents to pieces. Except for your credit card, which they just keep. You'll never be able to afford anything else on it ever again anyway.

If you're lucky, they'll let you walk away with your cloths.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Homie (Feb 18, 2006)

Apaddler said:


> I spoke to Audi customer service the other week to confirm that should the issue arise they will replace it FOC. They said it was not a known general problem with the model, but was linked to a batch of dodgy dashpods.


Who are they tryiing to kid !


----------

